

Joss Whedon Delivers 181st Commencement Address at Wesleyan University. - shawnc
http://newsletter.blogs.wesleyan.edu/2013/05/26/whedoncommencement/

======
shawnc
Here's a vid also, wind makes it tough to hear at times:
<http://youtu.be/lb24geTCXjg>

